# german shepherd x akita needs re-homing



## chloedizzyb75 (Sep 26, 2010)

our beautiful 15 month old german shepherd x akita is in need of a new loving home with someone who can give him the time and attention he deserves, we have had him from a puppy but unfortunately we have 3 young children which he finds hard to cope with, he would be better in a home with no children or older children who can deal with his strength, he is very loving and very over friendly and loves one on one interaction, he loves going for walks but does pull and is very strong so would need someone who could manage his strength, as he is getting older he needs more excercise which i am unable to give him and our garden is quite small so he would really benefit from a larger garden, i have been looking for a new home for him for ages and am very reluctant to put him into an animal shelter i couldnt do that to him, as he really is a lovely dog, oh and we have a training programme in place which he would really benefit from but just dont have the time, please if anyone is genuinely interested or can give me any extra help on rehoming him please contact me asap. many thanks


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

chloedizzyb75 said:


> our beautiful 15 month old german shepherd x akita is in need of a new loving home with someone who can give him the time and attention he deserves, we have had him from a puppy but unfortunately we have 3 young children which he finds hard to cope with, he would be better in a home with no children or older children who can deal with his strength, he is very loving and very over friendly and loves one on one interaction, he loves going for walks but does pull and is very strong so would need someone who could manage his strength, as he is getting older he needs more excercise which i am unable to give him and our garden is quite small so he would really benefit from a larger garden, i have been looking for a new home for him for ages and am very reluctant to put him into an animal shelter i couldnt do that to him, as he really is a lovely dog, oh and we have a training programme in place which he would really benefit from but just dont have the time, please if anyone is genuinely interested or can give me any extra help on rehoming him please contact me asap. many thanks


any photos?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

In your other thread it was sugggested that you contact specific rescue centre regarding your dog, have you not follwed this up? 

I don't understand why you got such a cross breed in the first place then say he's too strong & you can't give him enough exercise


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> In your other thread it was sugggested that you contact specific rescue centre regarding your dog, have you not follwed this up?
> 
> I don't understand why you got such a cross breed in the first place then say he's too strong & you can't give him enough exercise


He weren't too big & strong when they got him you eejit The silly dog just grew and grew!! Some folk buy these pups and doen't visulize them fully grown you know! Thought you of all people would have known that!

lol
DT


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> He weren't too big & strong when they got him you eejit The silly dog just grew and grew!! Some folk buy these pups and doen't visulize them fully grown you know! Thought you of all people would have known that!
> 
> lol
> DT


:lol::lol:

Silly me!!


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> He weren't too big & strong when they got him you eejit The silly dog just grew and grew!! Some folk buy these pups and doen't visulize them fully grown you know! Thought you of all people would have known that!
> 
> lol
> DT


can you give evidence please i dont know what your on about


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> In your other thread it was sugggested that you contact specific rescue centre regarding your dog, have you not follwed this up?
> 
> I don't understand why you got such a cross breed in the first place then say he's too strong & you can't give him enough exercise


can you give evidence please i dont know what your on about


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-rescue-adoption/125061-just-who-do-you-trust-what-do-we-do.html

This was the original thread - GSDlover4ever gave some really good advice & contacts for rescue centres to the OP rather than privately rehoming an unneutered dog.

I also commented on why a GSD/Akita puppy was chosen if they are now suprised at how big & strong the dog is now becoming & the fact that they can't give him enough exercise - why get this sort of dog in the first place? :confused1:


----------



## chloedizzyb75 (Sep 26, 2010)

to put the record straight cleo38, when we first got our puppy Dylan we did our research and was re-assured by the person that we bought him off who also had young children that he would be very good with them, yes he is a big dog and boisterous, unfortunately i am not, my husband works long hours and as i am the one who needs to walk him i find it very difficult as he pulls, hense we have had the trainer around to help us, as for him not being not neutered we took guidance from our vet who told us that if we waited he would grow to his full potential which is what we wanted to do and thats the only reason, we are now going to do that as we have been put intouch with GSD south who are going to help us find a perfect home for him, i beleive that we have given him a great start in life and he is a very happy dog but its just not worked out the way we would have liked, we are devastated that we are having to re-home him and it has been a very tough decision which is why we are doing it properly and dont want him to get into the wrong hands, so to see that you put a reply against my thread such as you have was unfair and completely unhelpful, im just trying to do the right thing, upset yes!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

MissusMayhem said:


> can you give evidence please i dont know what your on about


What sort of evidence do you want? Evidence that Cleo is an eejit of evidence that little fluffy puppies (especially crossed breeds) CAN grow into big strong dogs? pleawe elaborate!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

chloedizzyb75 said:


> to put the record straight cleo38, when we first got our puppy Dylan we did our research and was re-assured by the person that we bought him off who also had young children that he would be very good with them, yes he is a big dog and boisterous, unfortunately i am not, my husband works long hours and as i am the one who needs to walk him i find it very difficult as he pulls, hense we have had the trainer around to help us, as for him not being not neutered we took guidance from our vet who told us that if we waited he would grow to his full potential which is what we wanted to do and thats the only reason, we are now going to do that as we have been put intouch with GSD south who are going to help us find a perfect home for him, *i beleive that we have given him a great start in life *and he is a very happy dog but its just not worked out the way we would have liked, we are devastated that we are having to re-home him and it has been a very tough decision which is why we are doing it properly and dont want him to get into the wrong hands, so to see that you put a reply against my thread such as you have was unfair and completely unhelpful, im just trying to do the right thing, upset yes!


Sorry but we will have to completely disagree on this one, I don't see how you think you have given him this when you are rehoming him at this age, the age when most dogs become a bit of a handful & are gotten rid of. Giving a dog a great start is working with him, caring for him, putting his needs first, etc .....

I still do not understand why get such a big, powerful dog if you are not strong enough to handle it.


----------



## chloedizzyb75 (Sep 26, 2010)

Giving a dog a great start is working with him, caring for him, putting his needs first, etc .....


you know what we will have to disagree, you are right in the fact that he would grow and be big, we knew that but didnt reallise how difficult it would be with our three children who are 10, 7 & 6, who find him very hard to cope with, as for giving him a great start we have worked with him, we have tried our absolute hardest we paid a trainer to come to our house for one on one sessions after taking him to our local puppy training which wasnt any good, we care for him, he doesnt go without, he gets our attention, we love him and will deeply miss him which is why we are putting his needs first im not just going to let anyone take him you know and if you had read my other thread i have removed him from freeads etc and am working along side a GSD rescue centre who is going to help us find him a new home as long as it takes he is worth it, disagree all you like, peoples opinions are different but yours was just unhelpful.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

chloedizzyb75 said:


> to put the record straight cleo38, when we first got our puppy Dylan we did our research and was re-assured by the person that we bought him off who also had young children that he would be very good with them, yes he is a big dog and boisterous, unfortunately i am not, my husband works long hours and as i am the one who needs to walk him i find it very difficult as he pulls, hense we have had the trainer around to help us, as for him not being not neutered we took guidance from our vet who told us that if we waited he would grow to his full potential which is what we wanted to do and thats the only reason, we are now going to do that as we have been put intouch with GSD south who are going to help us find a perfect home for him, i beleive that we have given him a great start in life and he is a very happy dog but its just not worked out the way we would have liked, we are devastated that we are having to re-home him and it has been a very tough decision which is why we are doing it properly and dont want him to get into the wrong hands, so to see that you put a reply against my thread such as you have was unfair and completely unhelpful, im just trying to do the right thing, upset yes!


I think you maybe think you did your reseach yes! And pardon me for saying so BUT! Think about it! The GSD and the Akita are both two big strong dogs! ! Both 'can be agreesive if NOT socialized right! Both have guarding instinct do they not! So what exactly were the attraction! Was it the looks? the nature? Or was you decision based on your research? because if it were you and I must be reading different research! OR was maybe you decision for the breed based on what the breeder had told you?

I would have thought that it would be pretty obvious that the end result would have been a big strong dog that would have needed both exercise and mental stimulation! With three children were you ever in the position to supply this?

As for the lead pulling I do suspect that lack of exercise could be the primary cause of this!

And! yep! I agree with you on the castration! so one outta five ain't bad eh!

Good luck in finding him a new home! you have done the best possible thing by going to a specific breed rescue! BECAUSE I can assure you that there are some shelters that will not rehome akitas without support from the akita rescue and I may be mistaken but I think akita rescue will only rehome purebreeds!! And I know that they are many pts! their ONLY crime! for being big and strong!

Oh! and one more thing! he is going through now - what many of us call the MICHEALS - otherwise known as the teenage stage! With guidance this will pass!

DT


----------



## chloedizzyb75 (Sep 26, 2010)

fair enough, your obviously not keen on the breed, but just to say that the GSD rescue centre who is helping us, have 4 dogs one of which is a GSD/Akita who is on there website, so they cant all be bad, i cant change the way the kids feel about him, what would you do in my shoes kids or dog? i cant say much more only i will be re-homing my dog to someone that can be trusted however long it takes, and wont have to come on this site for help in the future, i am a sensitive, kind person and have been saddened by the opinions of some people on this site when all i was trying to do was to get help with my situation not negative opinions and a telling off for what you may think is irresponsible.


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> What sort of evidence do you want? Evidence that Cleo is an eejit of evidence that little fluffy puppies (especially crossed breeds) CAN grow into big strong dogs? pleawe elaborate!


you mentioned an earlier post that was all =]

and .... pulling on lead can be solved if not trained to start with =]


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

if you'd researched both breeds properly in the first place then i'd have thought you would have run a mile from the litter with 3 children and not much time. I'm assuming the parents weren't health tested in any way and that little is known about the ancestors of the parents - they could have come from aggressive breeding stock for all you know so could potentially have been a very bad idea around children.

What part of your research made you decide that this cross breed was correct for your situation and lifestyle?

I wish your dog all the best in finding a loving, knowledgeable home. And IMHO nobody is being unfair, we are speaking the truth.


----------



## chloedizzyb75 (Sep 26, 2010)

ok lets get one thing straight, i posted this thread for advice, not to be told off by everyone and thier brothers. If you have no friendly advice to offer me then please do not post anything. I can't change the fact that i bought dylan when he was a bundle of fluff and maybe i was a bit naive when it came to my research but i bought him and love him, i feel like people think i am one of those poeple who would just give up on him and just abandon him but i won't i want what is best for Dylan, which is why i dont want him to get into the wrong hands and why i came on to this forum in the first place and now we are going down the right channel with GSD South, those of you who criticise probably have never come across this cross breed just go along with what you have read, but you are wrong they are very friendly but need one on one interaction, which is why with the children he cant handle coming second best which is what i have said all along, and at this time of his life my family situation is not what is best for Dylan, sometimes you make decisions in life that just dont go according to plan well this one was mine, so to anyone who hasnt got anything constructive to say in the way of helping me then all i can say is back off i only asked for help.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Would've have made alot more sense due to your Circumstances To get a Small Breed...I personally absolutely Adore Large Breeds and would do anything to own one but I could never even consider one at present due to work commitments Family life etc just to busy at the mo...If people did consider things more BEFORE they chose their Chosen Breed there would be less poor Homeless/Rescue Dogs that need to rehomed.


I can't understand way you can't see peoples points on this.


----------

